# CLOSED Dyed, stabilized blanks MAILED 12/31



## DCBluesman (Nov 6, 2007)

A few months back Jeff Brown (site admin) posted a discussion in the Casual Conversation Forum regarding a possible group buy on dyed, stabilized blanks.  The details, discussion, test results, etc. are here.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=24987

Here is the color chart:





I have requested updated information from the company such that I can accurately price these blanks, but for now please plan on $4.75 each (this should be enough to cover PayPal fees) plus shipping.  Exact price will be posted in the next day or so.

If you are interested in participating, please post your order by color and quantity here.  I will contact you through the site email, so please make sure your email address is accurate.

NOTE:  I will ship internationally but the shipping will be actual cost.  Before ordering, please be sure that your country allows the import of stabilized blanks as I'm not about to read all of the import/export rules for every country.


----------



## JimBobTucson (Nov 6, 2007)

I am in 20, maybe more depending of the price break.

Sunrise Yellow - 2 
Fire Orange - 2
Ruby Red - 2
Rose Petal - 2
Jade Green - 2
Dusk Blue - 2
Teal - 2
Purple Haze - 2
Gray Storm - 2
Black Pearl - 2


----------



## jeff (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm in for 15

5 - Ruby Red
5 - Rose Petal
5 - Dusk Blue


----------



## richstick1 (Nov 6, 2007)

I may be in for some - can we choose the type of wood, or is it all dyed box elder?


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd like:

5 - Jade Green
5 - Sunrise Yellow
5 - Magenta

Thank you,


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 6, 2007)

Lou,
<s>Are these for the Jumbos or the Juniors? If the Jumbos,</s>
I'm in for the following:
1 - Sunrise Yellow
2 - Fire Orange
2 - Jade Green
2 - Teal
2 - Blue Rhapsody
1 - Purple Haze
2 - Ruby Red
1 - Magenta

Thanks for doing this; I've been thinkin' about it since we tested these.
No change to the order; just confirming.


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 7, 2007)

I  would like the following if they are jumbos:
3-Gray Storm
3-Dusk Blue
3-Blue Rhapsody
3-Sapphire Blue
3-Black Pearl

Thank you.

Mike


----------



## great12b4ever (Nov 7, 2007)

I would take the following:
3 Ruby Red
3 Rose Petal
3 Jade Green
3 Sapphire Blue
3 Dusk Blue
3 Magenta
3 Black Pearl
3 Blue Rhapsody
Rob


----------



## rwayne (Nov 7, 2007)

I would be interested in the following

3-Dusk Blue
3-Teal
2-Black
2-Yellow Sunrise
3-Hunter Green
3-Ruby Red
2-Rose Pedal
2-Purple Haze

I have never ordered from a member before so if someone could explain the procedure to me please--- I do have a paypal account.

The above please in the regular size


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 7, 2007)

Lou, my order is so puny compared to the rest but here it is.

1 Jade
1 Teal
1 Magenta
1 Grey Storm
1 Hunter Green
1 Black Pearl

Thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## pentex (Nov 7, 2007)

I would take the following:
1-Ruby Red
1-Merlot
1-Dusk Blue
1-Magenta
1-Grey Storm
Let me know and I will paypal. Thanks.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 7, 2007)

Here are the answers I received from the company.

1.  These are for either buckeye burl or boxelder burl.  For this buy I am limiting it to buckeye burl.</u>  If the buy goes well and there is significant interested, I may run another for boxelder burl.
2.  Regular blanks are 3/4" square x 5-1/4" and are priced at $4 each.
3.  Jumbo blanks are 7/8" square x 5-1/4" and are priced at $4.75 each.
4. Estimate delivery is mid-December.

Shipping to each member is additional.  It will be actual plus $1 per order to cover shipping to me.  I will use Priority Mail, Priority Mail International for folks outside the US.  For international postage estimating purposes, please use 50 grams per blank as an estimated weight.

I prefer that you use PayPal, but can accept checks or money orders.  

Since this is a group buy, if there are any excess funds they will be donated to the site.

This group buy will be open until Sunday November 18th at 6 p.m. forum time.  All payments must be received by Monday November 19th at 6 p.m. forum time.

Please do not send unsolicited PayPal Payment as I will be sending out invoices to allow for better tracking.

I am asking Jeff to move this to the GROUP PURCHASE forum.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 8, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## rherrell (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm in for one of each of the 3/4".


----------



## Draken (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll take the following in Jumbo (this is for someone I've recently introduced to penturning, but isn't a member yet).  I'll pick them up the next time we see each other to save on shipping.

1 Jade Green
1 Sublime Green
1 Dusk Blue
2 Purple Haze
1 Merlot
1 Rose Petal
1 Ruby Red
1 Hunter Green
1 Grey Storm
1 Fire Orange

Thanks for running this!


----------



## ericw95 (Nov 9, 2007)

They sure are pretty but the LOML would kill me if I have any more wood coming in but I will show her the purple (her favorite color) so I may be able to get in.

Shameless bump for DC


----------



## roddesigner (Nov 10, 2007)

Lou appreciate you doing this I would like 12 of the jumbo
2-sunrise yellow
2-jade green
2-ruby red
2-blue rhapsody
2-merlot
2-grey storm
thanks John


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 13, 2007)

BUMP.  Less than one week to go.


----------



## TBone (Nov 13, 2007)

Lou,

I would like the following:
2-Sunrise Yellow
2-Ruby Red
1-Rose Petal
2-Sapphire Blue
2 Dusk Blue
2-Teal
3-Purple Haze
2-Jade Green
2-Grey Storm
2-Black Pearl

20 Blanks Total-All 3/4"
Thanks


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 14, 2007)

Four days left!


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 15, 2007)

Folks, I'm still a penmakin' neophyte but I've turned a bunch of different woods and many of the synthetics. These are awesome blanks -- get'cha some 'cause if you don't,
when you see the pens that result you'll be kickin' yourself.


----------



## rherrell (Nov 15, 2007)

Gary, you and Lou make a good team. All you need is a megaphone and a carny tent and you'd be in business! Can I order twice!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> Can I order twice!!


Rick,
Only twice!?!?? For all that work.


----------



## airrat (Nov 15, 2007)

I will take all 3/4"
2 rose petal
2 dusk blue
2 ruby red
2 jade green
1 sunrise yellow
1 purple haze
1 fire lily


----------



## BruceK (Nov 15, 2007)

Lou, I would like the following:

2-Teal
2-Yellow Sunrise
2-Jade Green
2-Ruby Red
2-Purple Haze

Jumbo size please

Thanks!


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 16, 2007)

I've sent everyone who has expresssed an interest an email requesting payment information.  If you didn't get it, let me know.


----------



## barkisini (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Lou

I would like to following, all jumbo:

2 Blue Rhapsody
2 Teal
2 Merlot
2 Sapphire blue
2 Hunter green


Thanks,

John B.
a/k/a Barkisini


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Lou, I'd like the following:

4 - hunter green
2 - purple haze
2 - sunrise yellow
2 - merlot
4 - blue rhapsody
4 - dusk blue
4 - jade green
22 total all 3/4"
I think they should fit in an envelope.
Thanks for doing this Lou.


----------



## jedgerton (Nov 17, 2007)

Lou,

I would like to get the following 3/4" blanks:

2 Fire Orange
2 Ruby Red
2 Jade Green
2 Dusk Blue
2 Teal

PM me with a total and I'll send the funds via Paypal.

John


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 17, 2007)

Please check below to make sure I have your order right.






I have had to increase the cost of postage to exact postage plus $1.50 per order to cover the cost of shipping the blanks to me.  I thought we would have had more participation.

Invoices are going out today and tonight.


----------



## rwayne (Nov 17, 2007)

yep its correct


----------



## mick (Nov 17, 2007)

Lou, I'd like the following:
2 Sapphire Blue
2 Dusk Blue
2 Blue Rhapsody
2 Black Pearl
All in Jumbo


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 17, 2007)

Mick, Rick Herrell and Ron Hardy - you've got email.  All invoices except these three have gone out.  One more day to get in.  This closes at 6 pm forum time on Sunday.


----------



## barrels (Nov 17, 2007)

Lou,

thanks for running the group buy...

I would like the following;

All in the $4.75 large(7/8) blanks

Sunrise yellow - 4 
Orange mango- 4
Ruby Red- 4
Hunter Green- 4
Saphire blue- 4
Purple Haze- 4
Black Pearl- 4

Thanks Eric


----------



## NMDoug (Nov 17, 2007)

Lou:

Thanks for running this.  I will take the following - all jumbo.

Sunrise Yellow - 2
Ruby Red - 5
Dusk Blue - 2
Teal - 2
Purple Haze - 2
Gray Storm - 3
Magenta - 2

Thanks
Doug


----------



## RHossack (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a meager order I'd like please.

 I would like the following jumbos:

1 - Sunrise Yellow
1 - Rose Petal
1 - Blue Rhapsody
1 - Teal


----------



## LEAP (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Lou,
I'd like 
2 Blue Rhapsody
2 Hunter Green
1 Sapphire Blue
1 Dusk Blue 
1 Teal
1 Purple Haze
1 Sunrise Yellow
1 Rose Petal
Thanks for running the buy.


----------



## penhead (Nov 17, 2007)

If I'm in time I would like (all Jumbo):
1-Sunrise Yellow
1-FireOrange
1-Rose Petal
1-JadeGreen
1-BlueRhapsody
2-PurpleHaze
2-GreyStorm
2-RubyRed
2-DuskBlue


----------



## YoYoSpin (Nov 17, 2007)

Lou, I'll be needing 40 total of the regular sized blanks:

10 - jade green
10 - sunrise yellow
10 - dusk blue
10 - ruby red

Thanks for pulling this group buy together.


----------



## gketell (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll take two each of the following in jumbo:

Fire Orange
sublime green
sapphire blue
dusk blue
teal
black

Thanks!
GK


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 18, 2007)

rherrell and RHossack, I need youremail addresses. All other invoices have been sent.


----------



## joseph10s (Nov 18, 2007)

Put me down for:

2 x sunrise yellow
1 x fire orange
2 x ruby red
2 x jade green
2 x hunter green
2 x sapphire blue
2 x dusk blue
2 x teal
2 x purple haze
2 x grey storm
2 x black pearl

(all Jumbos)

Thanks for managing this, Lou!


----------



## RHossack (Nov 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> rherrell and RHossack, I need youremail addresses. All other invoices have been sent.



srbbs@bluebottle.com


----------



## airrat (Nov 18, 2007)

Payment sent Lou thanks.


----------



## ken69912001 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Lou. Thanks for doing this buy.

 I would like to have

 4-Rose Petal
 2-Sunrise Yellow 
 2-Fire Lily
 2-Black Pearl


----------



## jedgerton (Nov 18, 2007)

Lou,

Mine is right and thanks again for doing this.  Paypal request paid.

John


----------



## Monty (Nov 18, 2007)

Lou,
Put me down for 2 of each of the following in 3/4 X 3/4
Ruby Red TC6057
Rose Petal TC0800
Jade Green TC8145
Hunter Green TC5320
Sapphire Blue TC11076
Dusk Blue TC0790
Blue Rhapsody TC0020


----------



## bradbn4 (Nov 18, 2007)

I guess I will sneak end at the end of the order time period.  
PM with total price and I will Paypal tonight / or early tomorrow.

All will be the Jumbo Size
4 Dusk Blue
4 Jade Green
4 Magenta 
4 Sublime green
4 Sunrise Yellow

Thanks for doing this group buy.  

Bradbn4 - still having fun in Colorado


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 18, 2007)

*NO MORE ORDERS*

Brad - your are in, even though you are not on this list.

Here is the final list.  A check mark in blue beside your name indicates that I have received your payment.

I still need PayPal email addresses for Monty, joseph10s and bradbn4.  Invoices will go out when I get your information.

All payments *MUST* be made by 6 p.m. forum time Monday.</u>


----------



## ken69912001 (Nov 18, 2007)

Paypal sent.


----------



## RHossack (Nov 18, 2007)

paypal sent


----------



## bradbn4 (Nov 18, 2007)

Paypal sent

Man that chart is hard to read - even with glasses.  My eyeballs must be getting fuzzy.

bradbn4  - having some fun in Colorado


----------



## penhead (Nov 18, 2007)

Lou, you should have received my PayPal payment, but I don't see a blue check box next to my name.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 18, 2007)

All paid - and before 6 p.m.!!!
I think this must be some kind of record!  Thank you.


----------



## Monty (Nov 19, 2007)

You should have received mine.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 19, 2007)

The order has been placed.  With a little luck, these 471 blanks will arrive before Christmas.


----------



## DonWood (Nov 19, 2007)

Is this buy still open?


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 19, 2007)

No, sorry.  The order has already been placed.


----------



## jedgerton (Nov 29, 2007)

Lou,

Any word on the blank delivery date?

John


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 6, 2007)

UPDATE


> Lou:
> 
> We are scheduled to ship December 21.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 18, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 18, 2007)

Mike - As far as I know, the company is still planning to ship the blanks to me on 12/21.  I will get them out within a couple of days of receipt.  I have all of the mailing supplies ready! [8D]


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you Lou.

Mike


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 28, 2007)

Approximately 75 pounds of stabilized blanks have arrived.  I will be packing them up and hope to have them all ship out on Monday.  Thanks for your patience!


----------



## TBone (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for your work Lou


----------



## rherrell (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> 
> Thanks for your work Lou



Ditto!


----------



## jedgerton (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Lou!  Have a great weekend.

John


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 31, 2007)

All blanks were mailed today (except for Draken who will arrange to pick them up).  If ther are ANY DISCREPANCIES, please EMAIL me through the forum as I do not read every post.


----------



## roddesigner (Jan 2, 2008)

Lou the blanks arrived today again thanks for doing this big job well done
John


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 2, 2008)

Lou,
I got 13 blanks today; thanks for managing this project.
Well done.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 2, 2008)

Lou, My blanks came today they look great can't wait to give them a spin.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't believe that some of the blanks have already arrived.  When I took the MANY boxes to the Post Office on Monday at around 1 p.m., there was a sign on the door that indicated they had closed at noon.  Disappoint, I sent all of the boxes through the parcel slot and figured they would go out yesterday.  Obviously someone worked the holiday!

I quick turned a blank yesterday and the dye and resin penetration was complete.  Now I can't guarantee that all of the blanks will be that way, but I was impressed.  

Again, if there is a problem with your order in terms of what was packed, SEND ME AN EMAIL.  If the product quality is an issue, please deal directly with the company as I have no affiliation with them.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 3, 2008)

Lou,
   My package arrived today also and the blanks look great. Thank you for your time and effort running this GB.

Mike


----------



## pentex (Jan 3, 2008)

Lou, got my order today and they look great. Thanks for the extras. Just kidding, I think I might have gotten someone else's order, as I only ordered 5 and I received 13. After reading all the posts, it looks like I might have gotten penhead's order and maybe he got mine. Anyway, let me know what you want me to do with these. Thanks again.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 3, 2008)

Pentex?  Penhead?  What's the difference?  I'm sure John doesn't mind me giving his blanks away! []  I will check everything tonight and email you a reply.  Thanks for the heads up! [8D]


----------



## RHossack (Jan 3, 2008)

Blanks arrived today ... Thanks Lou


----------



## Monty (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine were at home when I got home last nite. Thanks for running this buy. I'd be in for more if you do another.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Lou, blanks arrived yesterday and they're great looking.  Thanks so much!


----------



## great12b4ever (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Lou, blanks were at my door when we got back from the funeral home.  Naturally I opened them immediately.  They look great.  I can't wait to get the chance to turn them.

Rob


----------



## BruceK (Jan 4, 2008)

I also got mine yesterday and echo the above comments.  Thanks for doing the group buy.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 4, 2008)

Lou,
  Just a note to let you know that I received my blanks, they look great. Thanks for doing the group buy.


----------



## airrat (Jan 4, 2008)

Got mine yesterday Lou thanks


----------



## rwayne (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks I got mine today. This was a first time for me with a group buy. I am well pleased. Do believe I'll do it again.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm glad all of the blanks are showing up.  Interestingly enough, I had to individually label the blanks.  They were wrapped together in cellophane and then the cellophane was marked.  I am color blind, so there was some chance that things got a little confused, that's why I posted for folks to email me if there was a problem.


----------



## jedgerton (Jan 4, 2008)

Lou,

Received mine yesterday and everything looks fine!  Thanks again for doing this.

John


----------



## bradbn4 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like my order arrived all safe and with the right colors and counts.
I think the local wood craft has started to sell this style of pen blanks...
and from what I remember on their prices, we got one heck of a good deal.

Thanks for the hard work you did on this group buy,
now to find the time to see what the insides of these blanks look like.

Bradbn4 - having fun in Colorado


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 5, 2008)

I happened to meet Draken at Woodcraft tonight to deliver his order.  The price for these blanks in the 3/4" size was $7.99 each.  I'd say this was a heckuva bargain!


----------



## joseph10s (Jan 5, 2008)

Received my blanks yesterday.  Thanks again, Lou!


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jan 9, 2008)

Received my blanks today. They look great and you got the colours right. I'd be in for more if you run another group buy. 

Thanks for all the work you put into this Lou.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 9, 2008)

10 days to Winnepeg is pretty darned good!  I think we're all accounted for on this buy.  Thanks to the participants!


----------

